# Aya's calendar for 2005



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

Hello Aya,

currently runs a thread in the German archery forum
with two question.

1. Will you create a new archery caledar for 2005?
2. If yes, will it be available for international buyers?

It set this thread here to the public, cause I think that
question one, may be also interesting for the others here.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Same question ...


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Yup!*

The 2004 edition of AYA's ArcheryArt Calendar was a great success and I have been bombarded with requests for a 2005 edition. So, I have begun work on a very unique edition for 2005. In a few weeks I'll start dropping sneek peeks on AT.

Aya

My calendars will be available to international buyers and I hope to have a website to process orders.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Great News Save me 6 TINK


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*New Graphics for 2005 ArcheryArt Calendar*

*Traditional version of "BackTension"*


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Per request: new version of "Oneida Girl" *


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Funky graphic needs a name:*


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Inspired by Tigrou:*


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Radian't Embrance:*


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Centerfire Chick:*


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Get a Grip:*


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

XXXBowHo said:


> *Funky graphic needs a name:  *


Name it: Metrodix' dreamgirl


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Metrodix, here's your own Trophy Girl:*


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

XXXBowHo said:


> *Metrodix, here's your own Trophy Girl:  *


Thanks, Aya! 
Very sad, so many miles between us.


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*What's in your quiver?*


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Set your sights...*


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

XXXBowHo said:


> *Set your sights...  *


Beautiful!


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Her Legacy:*


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Setting Your Sights*

Awesome!  And is that a LEFTY?  (quiver on the left side?)


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

XXXBowHo said:


> *Inspired by Tigrou:  *


 Thanks ! I should draw more natural artworks like this !


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*More south paws for Outdoor Gal*

*Triple Trouble:* 
My calendar goes to press on Friday.


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Updated version of Centerfire Chick:*


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Great pics Aya!

Bet you will sell a bunch of calendars!!



-CG


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*2005*

I'm definitely looking forward to the new calendar, Aya! Can't wait to see what all you have created this year!

You said it goes to press this Friday. When will you start taking orders? 

-peace,
Hollywood


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Hollywood,

I will start taking orders on Monday of next week. Currently, I am so busy putting the final touches on the layout that I can't take orders yet. As you can see by the post times of my graphics... I haven't slept for awhile. I would prolly lose all the orders  Orders can be placed via PM or e-mail: [email protected]

Here's is my last graphic: *Stringer*


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Will you post a preview of this new calendar Aya ?


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Doume, I will post a sample of the page layout in the next few days along with a sample of the back preview page. Gotta catch some zzz's... I've been up all night... again


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

I won't propose you what I'm trying to drink at the moment ... they call "that" _café_  ... I call it _jus de chaussette_  

Looking forward to see this preview ...


----------



## Broken X (Sep 9, 2002)

Aya, you are an Amazing woman!! Very nice work.

I stand by what I said in the Hottest Archer thread....

You are "THE HOTTEST ARCHER EVER" by far!!  



doume......Your artwork is fantastic as well and you are a close second behind Aya as the HOTTEST ARCHER ever, based on creativity alone!   




Back Tension.....  Very HOTT


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Broken X said:


> [...]
> doume......Your artwork is fantastic as well and you are a close second behind Aya as the HOTTEST ARCHER ever, based on creativity alone!
> [...]


_My_ artwork Broken X ? 
Thanks but ... if I remember well the last good drawing I made was during my high school final exam ... a little more than 20 years ago ...


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Broken X said:


> *Aya, you are an Amazing woman!! Very nice work.
> 
> I stand by what I said in the Hottest Archer thread....
> 
> You are "THE HOTTEST ARCHER EVER" by far!!  Back Tension.....  Very HOTT *


Domo arigato Broken X!  



Broken X said:


> *doume......Your artwork is fantastic as well and you are a close second behind Aya as the HOTTEST ARCHER ever, based on creativity alone!  *


You probably mean my French counterpart Tigrou, who is definately hot,  but I can say that cuz Tigrou is a guy.


----------



## Broken X (Sep 9, 2002)

*Woohoo........lol*

See what I mean.......


Aya's so hott, she makes everyone in this thread appear hot!!

I must admit, even ol' sTinky himself looks pretty good up there!

lol.....Ok, just kidding, thats taking it just a bit to far!


OK..... Tigrou and Doume, Sorry!! 

  



Tigrou does have some very nice artwork though! lol


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Calendars are printing*

AYA's 2005 ArcheryArt Calendar will be available Dec 5th. 

My calendar is a 14 month calendar with full page ArcheryArt graphics starting in March going to Feb 06. It features major tourneys for NAA and FITA, ASA and IBO, NFAA and IFAA. Don't miss out. They make great Christmas gifts!

I will start taking orders now. This year's edition will be $14.99 which includes shipping in the continental US. They will also be available at the Face2Face Indoor in Amsterdam next week. Come visit my booth 

PM me or send orders to [email protected]. Enjoy!


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Outstanding job Aya ... I would say "as usual" ... and I don't know where you find your inpiration, but some of the titles you chose are great !

Two questions for the French board :
Will it be 11"x17" again ?
And ... I have some difficulties to read April, May and January titles ...


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

doume said:


> *Outstanding job Aya ... I would say "as usual" ... and I don't know where you find your inpiration, but some of the titles you chose are great !
> 
> Two questions for the French board :
> Will it be 11"x17" again ?
> And ... I have some difficulties to read April, May and January titles ... *


Thanks doume  I have become a vampire trying to meet the press date for my calendar. Yeah, I will finally be able to see sunlight now that's it has gone to press!  

The titles:
April: "Set your sights... ...on a Dream"
May: " 'Radian't Embrace" 
Jan: "Quiver Queen"

The Calendar is 12"x18" open.

I will be in Amsterdam at Face2Face next week. Along with my ArcheryArt calendars, I will be selling my new CamBelt EliteBuckle, and I will introduce my ArcheryArt X-cessories.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

> I will be in Amsterdam at Face2Face next week.


I had a look at the participant list ... Edwin made an awesome job ... sure this will be an impressive tourney !
BWT if you and others US archers wish to come back in Europe next year ... have a look at Nimes too ...  



> Along with my ArcheryArt calendars, I will be selling my new CamBelt EliteBuckle, and I will introduce my ArcheryArt X-cessories.


OK ... so you have one more night to post some pics of this new stuff ...


----------



## minotaure (Oct 13, 2002)

*Calendar, Cambelts and other things*

Hi, Aya had a small booth during the Face 2 Face and it was a great succes! She had really nice things and might have done some good selling. All the time people were watching there. I myself bought a Camfor my quiverbelt. Liked them very much.

Hope we will meet AYa again in the 2005 version of the Face 2 Face Archery Tournament in Amsterdam


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Champions helping archers ... 

With the precious help of Valérie Fabre the order of the French board arrived from Amsterdam on Monday ... 

All the calendars will be delivered in January at the Nimes tournament ... just a little month to wait before seeing them ...


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

Arf ! A long time to wait !...


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

tigrou said:


> Arf ! A long time to wait !...


Just to throw some oil on the fire ... remember it's not the only thing Malice will bring you back ...


----------



## Archery_Snob (Dec 20, 2004)

It's called Archery Art? Why not call it Aya Art? If it really wanted to show Archery art, why is it centered on Aya? Is the artist not talented enough to produce art that is not self-centered?


----------



## Broken X (Sep 9, 2002)

Why not just keep your mean comments to yourself?

You must be a jealous,washed up artist that can't shoot either........cuz thats just uncalled for, Snob!  


Aya is a very creative woman who can flat SHOOT! 

It is 100% "Archery Art"! IMHO 

I'll buy two.......


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Wait is over !
I received and delivered the calendars last week end ... All I can say is that they really appreciate this new edition ...


----------



## archer446 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Aya This is just for you !!!*

I know that you have rec. good & bad,,,, about the ART....
Aya just for the record,,,,I wish I could run a computer as well as you. Guess I'll just stay with shooting sticks. Carry On my Friend !!! Don't let this world slow you down !!!!!! HUGGGGGGS & KISSSSSSSSES


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

I've just to receive mine after it has transited into the hand of two world champions and a lot of very good friends !  It is dedicated three times : once on coverture, and twice with two artworks directly inspired by some of my owns... Thanks Aya, waiting for the next now !


----------



## Brittlover (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree that you do beautiful work Aya. I was wondering if you have any art that depicts mothers and daughters together? If so I would love to see it.


----------

